# Testing Curtis 1221c



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

Do U have the interlock pin enabled???

A 100W light bulb can be a simple resistive load.

I usually use 4 bulbs in parallel to test my controllers.

PWM controllers are just expensive light dimmers  LOL!


----------

